# Using a Bobcat



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a Bobcat reserved for doing some landscaping in my yard and also cutting in a new section for my driveway. I live in the Mid-Atlantic and we have that thick red clay soil. A couple of questions:

1. Any tips on handling the Bobcat, I don't want to waste my time or do something stupid that will break the thing?

2. Any tips on softening the soil to make cutting into it a little easier?

Also, if there websites or links that have tutorials on these subjects I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Sometimes, it is cheaper to hire a guy who does this for a living, then rent a machine, teach yourself the finesse of running it, and trying to do a clean job first time out....get an estimate for the work and compare what it is worth to you.....it may only take half an hour to learn to operate the Bobcat well, but learning to grade on level is a skill that will not come as quick...also, doing a driveway suggests you may be close to a home...and there is a huge blind spot with a skid loader....those of use that use them every day get a sixth sense about where we are in relation to other objects......


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

joasis said:


> Sometimes, it is cheaper to hire a guy who does this for a living, then rent a machine, teach yourself the finesse of running it, and trying to do a clean job first time out....get an estimate for the work and compare what it is worth to you.....it may only take half an hour to learn to operate the Bobcat well, but learning to grade on level is a skill that will not come as quick...also, doing a driveway suggests you may be close to a home...and there is a huge blind spot with a skid loader....those of use that use them every day get a sixth sense about where we are in relation to other objects......


 
Thanks for the heads up. I agree with you totally which is why I allotted a weeks worth of time for what would take a pro (like yourself) a day and a half. But it's still cheaper than hiring a pro and more important than money is that it is near impossible to get guys to even return your phone call and when they do they don't seem interested in the work. So it is more out of necessity than to save money.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

It may be worth it, if the rental company is a large one, to get a smooth bucket and a toothed bucket both....some rental places have actual grading attachments....talk to the guy at the store and see what they have.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't forget to put a value on the joy of operating heavy machinery! :yes: That goes a long way towards off-setting the learning curve of renting equipment. Sure you could hire a pro who would no-doubt do a better job, but where's the fun in that? :thumbup:


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

joasis said:


> It may be worth it, if the rental company is a large one, to get a smooth bucket and a toothed bucket both....some rental places have actual grading attachments....talk to the guy at the store and see what they have.


I'm assuming the toothed bucket would be for cutting into tough land and the smooth bucket for topsoil and fill dirt, etc.?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

My Father used to take an oil can [yes in the old days oil came in cans] when he was teaching somebody to run a loader and throw it out in the middle of a field. When you could come back with the oil can in the bucket and no dirt, you were gettin pretty good at it. 

Take your time the first day and get the feel and go slow when your actually working the grade. Step back and look at the grade your cutting every once in awhile to get the big picture.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Another tip. When leveling keep the bucket full otherwise it will just float over the humps also try to keep the turning of the machine in larger radius( not on the spot) when you doing your final leveling.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

What is the width of the Bobcat?


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Depends on the size of the unit but the smaller one I used was 40"


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Depends....mine is 66 inches, a 763G...and they get up to 7 feet, or as small as the mini's that are less then 4. The Bobcat in my avatar is a 743 I sold a few years back.


----------

